# Game #37: Cavs (9-29) @ Lakers (15-21)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Cleveland Cavaliers @ Los Angeles Lakers
Sunday, 13 January 2013
2130H EST
Local Channel: FSOH, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A​


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

If we don't win this one...


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> The Lakers are 0-5 since @Kobe Bryant joined Twitter.


- Arash Markazi

llullz



> Mike D'Antoni to Lakers players postgame: "*Our season starts Sunday*. We've got to make a run."


-Kevin Ding


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Our season starts Sunday?

Shut up. What a dumb coach. 


But yea, you better win this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're finishing January 8-2 starting with this game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel said:


> We're finishing January 8-2 starting with this game.


The Memphis, Miami, and Oklahoma City games are all guaranteed losses


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we get Dwight and Pau back, I think we can take Memphis.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I actually have this one written off as a loss. If Gasol plays, I'll give them a +3 margin of victory. 

The fact that "the season starts Sunday" reinforces the notion that Dantoni has installed no urgency into this team. No leadership whatsoever. A coach should set measurable goals instead of saying stuff like "well...hopefully we will be good when Nash gets back".


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I actually have this one written off as a loss. If Gasol plays, I'll give them a +3 margin of victory.
> 
> The fact that "the season starts Sunday" reinforces the notion that Dantoni has installed no urgency into this team. No leadership whatsoever. A coach should set measurable goals instead of saying stuff like "well...hopefully we will be good when Nash gets back".


Agreed. Saying shit like "The season starts Sunday" gives every player a free pass for the shitty team effort so far this season. 

A real coach would hold the team accountable. Mike D is saying "Meh, no worries guys. We'll win the next one."


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Pau Gasol is not expected to play tomorrow against Cleveland. Still hasn't cleared concussion tests. #Lakers


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Lakerholicz: RT @MedinaLakersNBA: Mike D'Antoni said Dwight Howard will be evaluated tomorrow morning. Game-time decision for Cleveland


...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Okay, we all knew the Lakers were not going to fare well during that most recent five-game stretch. Especially since they entered it with a stinker against Philly at home.

But get real, this is Cleveland. They will beat Cleveland.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot that Varejao is out for 8 weeks. I expect Irving and Waiters to have big nights. 

I'm not sure LA has enough pieces to win this game. It would be great if Clark turned into an Ariza type player for the team - a player who comes out of nowhere and is able to sustain his performance. However, I expect him to regress to the mean fairly quickly.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If one of LA's big men is back, they should take this game. If not, they really are just too thin to be the favorite against any team. Sacre starting? Its easily the worst starting frontcourt, by a wide margin.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Good news: Clippers just lost to the Magic. Bad news: *Lakers are now the only team that hasn't won in 2013*.


-Gary Lee

:sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Pau Gasol (concussion) will not play tonight. Dwight Howard (shoulder) will be re-evaluated before the game tonight.





> So there’s a possibility that Howard could return tonight, but we won’t know until pregame at Staples. Gasol will be tested again tomorrow.


-Mike Trudell


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good sign Howard is even being considered for a return this early. Labral tears can be bad.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Jace said:


> Good sign Howard is even being considered for a return this early. Labral tears can be bad.


How many games did he win when he played?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight starting.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Dwight starting.


Yeah.



> Lakers finally get some good injury news: Dwight Howard (shoulder) will start tonight vs CLE.


-Mike Trudell


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's going to be guarding Irving.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Earl for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight off to a great start.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great start.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Luke's in. Game over.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

#SacreSwag with the great D.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Showtime Morris!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight is in beast mode tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn Irving.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe: "Ooh what I'd do?" llullz


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So it looks like Meeks is D'antoni's random DNP CD tonight. That means he'll probably play 30 minutes next game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh boy...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Typical lakers. Play dominate then turn the ball over 6 times in a row.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe hounding Irving.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Those 6 consecutive turnovers were ****ing driving me crazy. Jeez.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cavs don't have the talent to score more than the Lakers tonight. They are a terrible team.

But the Lakers. **** me. They have a 12-point lead and scored 57 in the first half but those last 8 minutes were ****ing pathetic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What the hell is wrong with Peace? Dude fell off a cliff the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Those 6 consecutive turnovers were ****ing driving me crazy. Jeez.


Were we against even an average team...


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Lakers lead 57-45 at the half. Kobe has 17 pts, 5 ast. Dwight has 16 pts, 8 reb. *L.A. has 13 turnovers leading to 14 CLE points*


-Dave McMenamin



> At the half, LAL lead 57-45 despite the turnover binge late in the 2nd half. *They had 17 assist on 20 FG's*, shot 58.8% to CLE's 38.3%.


- Mike Trudell


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> What the hell is wrong with Peace? Dude fell off a cliff the last 2-3 weeks.


Got burned out playing too many mins.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Woooooooooh Metta! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't see many 3-point plays like that. :laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh boy... Back to back TOs by Kobe and Dwight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lakers are winning a game?!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

**** #SacreSwag! :mad2:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If this was any other team, the Lakers would be getting it handed to them. Good to see them winning, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Feels weird, right?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Luke said:


> Lakers are winning a game?!


Yeah. Against the *Cavs*.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Big game from Dwight but he is playing against chumps.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clark era!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I love earl Clarke apparently


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Earl Clark is basically giving us what Pau has been giving us this year except he's actually playing defense and rotating.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Cavs are +20 on FGAs. mg:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Clark is giving them buckets out there!!!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

1 more rebound Earl.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Time to take Nash and Dwight out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight's done for the night. Alright now take out Steve.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Showtime Morris!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Meeks comes in a nails a three. Good to see!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bring on the Bucks.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Player of the game: Earl "The Whirl" Clark.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Game. No dub-dub for Earl.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Player of the game: Earl "The Whirl" Clark.


Earl "The Squirrel" Clark??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Earl Clark is basically giving us what Pau has been giving us this year except he's actually playing defense and rotating.


I made the same comment to my homie. He even brought paus lack of strength with the ball and ease of getting knocked off balance in the paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @forumbluegold: Dwight and Earl Clark shared the floor for 25 minutes. Lakers' DEff in those minutes was 88.1.


...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

What does that statistic mean? I'm not familiar. Is that really good?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Metta: "The second unit beats the first unit in practice almost every day ... We get our butts kicked"





> Duhon on having is locker next to Metta's in the locker room to witness his postgame press conferences: "I got the best seat in the house"


-Dave McMenamin



> Metta good-naturedly blamed the media for overpromoting Lakers' stars this season instead of team: "No more Kobe-Kobe-Kobe ... Team!"





> Metta also said with a smile: "You promoted the 'Fantastic Four' -- and left me out!"





> Updating Dwight's right shoulder situation: He said he didn't have pain tonight, but the labrum remains torn ... http://t.co/L3HY2YRW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Kevin Ding



> Lakers starting lineup played 19 minutes together tonight. OEff of 111.0, DEff of 97.4, OReb% of 50%, played at a pace of 99 possessions.


-Darius Soriano



> D'Antoni said Clark makes it easier to play Jamison, "because you can put length out there with Antawn, and that helps." BK


-Kamenetzky Brother


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> What does that statistic mean? I'm not familiar. Is that really good?


I believe it calculates the number of points a team allows per 100 possesions. The best defensive teams in the league are between 95-99. Anything under 100 is pretty good. I may be wrong though.


----------

